# UG and Blyxa Japonica emersed?



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

can you grow Utricularia Graminifolia or Blyxa Japonica emersed?

Edit: sorry


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

That's how almost all aquarium plants are grown, under water...

You mean emersed?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

lol ya thats what i ment thought there was something wrong with what i wrote


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

quick up date to the questions and answers much appreciated


----------



## hoochi (Apr 10, 2003)

UG can be grown emersed for sure. I have a couple of pics in my pico journal of some emersed UG starting to spread. 

I think blyxa japonica might be a fully aquatic plant except for flowering above water.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Hoochi is right about the blyxa being fully aquatic. UG can be emersed.


----------

